# Full Court Press, Bristol.



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Was in there yesterday. Very nice flatwhite. Not sure of the blend though.


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

They had Barn Kenyan on the go 2 weeks ago from recall. Agree they care a lot.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I went in there almost 18 months ago, TBH I preferred Small st. in the next road. I could've gone in there again last week but there were other Coffee shops in the city i wanted to try. The only place I went back to since my last visit was Hart's Bakery by Bristol Mead's Station. Both times I've been there the queue was out the door so the coffee (I think the food & it was lunchtime both visits may well be another reason for the queue) cant be that bad.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

That Small Street place looked nice. Regret not going in there.


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

Stopped here mid shop back in December and thought it was amazing! Maybe that was more to do with getting away from the Christmas shopping?


----------



## MrOrk (Apr 17, 2018)

dwalsh1 said:


> Was in there yesterday. Very nice flatwhite. Not sure of the blend though.


+1


----------

